# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Out of Metro *FULLY OUT*

## DMoney750

Hey people here's a way we found out on how to get out of the map  :Wink:  
Battlefield 3 Out of Metro - YouTube
it would be helpful if you could like it too cause haters of glitching are mad xD

----------

